# Johnson FEL on eBay



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Johnson FEL on eBay off old CUB says will fit DEERE, BOLENS and others with mods
http://cgi.msn.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2388070818&category=50374&sspagename=rvi:1:2


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

will that fit a JD 212 ??????


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Not sure but can you weld?


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

l little bit but l can get some one the price how much would that be canadain


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I would like to see a picture of that FEL on a Cub Cadet. Looks kinda big for that. The FEL looks alot like the FEL I had on an L245 I had last year. I think the guy wants too much money for it.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Chief
He'll get the $800 maybe even more. Look around the bolens page on ebay, there are very few FEL's and usually attached to some old rotten beater that may or may not run and bring at least $1500. Check out the 1254 with the post hole digger already over $800. It becomes a frenzy since these things don't turn up often, it's like if you have to have it than money can't stand in the way I guess.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I guess you have a good point there. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Good thing about ebay: You can find just about anything.

Bad thing about ebay: It is getting harder and harder to buy stuff cheap.


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

that loader should fit a JD 110,140 It might fit a 212 but I'm not sure about the 200 series tractors of old.


----------

